# Mario or Sonic



## androidmuppet (Aug 7, 2013)

What recent games for Mario or Sonic do you think are better.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

Slight edge to Mario, but before this used to not be a question in Marios favor (the dark years for Sonic ). It also depends on what we're calling recent. Not really sure what we're considering a Sonic and a Mario game either, so I'll go over the notable titles.


3D Land vs Sonic Generations - I really loved the direction 3D Land went in, combined 2D and 3D elements perfectly. It's short and a bit of a tech demoish game, but I think it's a 10/10 game. Sonic Gen was a lot of fun too, I beat it with my friends and it was one of the best Sonic games I've played, but I think 3D Land was probably better. I don't own either though, but I'll probably buy Generations some where along the line.


Galaxy 2 vs Colors - I'm about to play Colors with in a week or 2, but looking from the outside, Galaxy 2 (which I played this year, and I thought it was a major improvement over the first one) is a tough one to beat. So probably Mario.

3D World vs Lost Worlds - Up for grabs. Lost World has a lot more hype, while 3D world was "disappointing" to many people, so most will probably say Lost World. I loved 3D Land, so I'm psyched about a 4 player 3D World (which will work unlike 4 player 2D Mario). Can go either way, but Lost World is the more ambitious game, while 3D World has higher floor, so its chances of being an 'good game' is almost guaranteed, even if its not an amazing game. 

Sonic Transformed vs Mario Kart 7/Wii - I don't own either Transformed or Kart 7, but have played each a good amount (played Mario Kart 7 enough to get a feel for its items, I own the Wii one which is fairly old at this point). I played the Wii-U version of Transformed, so I can't judge it on the other platforms performances. I actually think Transformed is a better kart racing game than Mario Kart. Since spending a lot of time with the latest Mario Karts, I've really grown to detest the items, it feels too much like Mario Party on wheels, where racing skill is undermined by a stupid balance system. It's frustrating not fun getting hit by dumb items like the Blue Shell. So I'm gonna go with Sonic's kart racing.


So yeah, it's fairly close if we're looking at recent games I think. I suppose I forgot to include the Super Mario Bros games, but Sonic's only 2D equivalent is Generations  which was better than New Super Mario Bros Wii (haven't played enough of U to give an opinion on it, and haven't played Luigi U or the 3DS one at all, so I'm projecting my opinion based on New Wii). I'm assuming we're ignoring quantity here, since obviously Mario will have more titles.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2013)

Mario games are still enjoyable but they stagnated in the last years. Sonic games are only getter better with time while trying to put new ideas to the table.

I give the edge to Sonic.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2013)

Sonic erryday. Fanboy for life.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 7, 2013)

Discounting NSMB/Sonic 4.....*BOTH.*

Sonic/Mario Masterace FTW.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

I haven't played Sonic 4 Episode 2 which is supposed to be an improvement, but the original Sonic 4 was shitty.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2013)

VbD basically sums it up perfectly.

Since you're using the qualifier "recently", I too would have to give the edge to Sonic, solely because that 10 year console rut Sonic Team suffered is not only driving the developers to work harder at pushing him back into relevancy, but also, adding in the lovely gift of relativity. Compared to the poor games of the mid-2000s, these recent games look more fantastic than they probably actually are.

Mario's games, on the other hand, have been consistently good, but because of this, it's become pretty easy to get tired of them recently, because they're not doing much new.

I'm giving the slight edge to Sonic, but it's not gonna be completely certain until the World games release.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2013)

Generations is a better game than any Mario game I've played in a long time.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

Mario, most sonic gamers are terrible, while most mario games are great. Sonic colors was great, but galaxy and 3d land are way better.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mario games are still enjoyable but they stagnated in the last years. Sonic games are only getter better with time while trying to put new ideas to the table.
> 
> I give the edge to Sonic.


This. I don't think I've ever seen Sonic Team kick it up by such a notch before.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

I personally like Mario better. Grew up with it. Didn't really grow up with Sonic.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 7, 2013)

Mario is consistent and reliable, while Sonic will be your best friend one day and then run off with your money the next.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2013)

Sonic was pretty consistent, I mean the first like 10 Sonic platformers they made were well liked. 

It just had a spell where a lot of the games that were being made were shit, Sonic Team had too many noobs coding the games. Aside from that, the handheld Sonic games are generally lost in the shuffle and are not bad games.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2013)

I think my favorite Sonic game is Adventures 2. That was great. But other than that I can't remember much.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, no one ever mentions the Sonic Advance series. Those were some quality games.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

Best sonic games GBA FTW.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I think my favorite Sonic game is Adventures 2. That was great. But other than that I can't remember much.



I liked the Sonic Adventure Battle 2 variant more just because of the extra features (CHAO!!!!), though looking back on it the English voice acting was horrible >.>


Though if I had to rank my top 10 main series games of both Sonic and Mario it would be.

1) Super Mario Sunshine
2) Sonic Adventure Battle 2
3) Super Mario Galaxy
4) Sonic Generations
5) Super Mario Galaxy 2
6) New Super Mario Bros.
7) Super Mario 64
8) Sonic Heroes
9) Sonic Unleashed
10) Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2013)

It's true that Mario games are consistently good, but when a Sonic game is good, it hits all my nostalgia buttons 

Maybe it's because my console progression was Master System II->Genesis->Saturn->Playstation/Gameboy->Playstation 2/GBA->PSP/DS->PS3/3DS.

Never owned a SNES or anything as a kid, so I have no real allegiance to Nintendo or Mario.


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2013)

> Never owned a SNES or anything as a kid, so I have no real allegiance to Nintendo or Mario.


same boat. older cousin so into sega and its edge, rubbed off on me as a kid.

=]


----------



## b0rt (Aug 7, 2013)

seeing as how you said "recent" I'd have to go with Mario.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Sonic was pretty consistent, I mean the first like 10 Sonic platformers they made were well liked.
> 
> It just had a spell where a lot of the games that were being made were shit, Sonic Team had too many noobs coding the games. Aside from that, *the handheld Sonic games are generally lost in the shuffle and are not bad games*.



Thanks for saying this, because I was beginning to think I was the only one aware of it.

The aformentioned 10-year rut hit the console games pretty hard, but from what I can tell, the handheld games still managed to be either good or decent.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 8, 2013)

Out of recent games, how far are you going back?

Because between the two franchises, I'm going to have to say Mario.

As much as I hate the coin gimmick and how easy it was, NSMB2 wasn't a train wreck of a platformer - the engine was pretty solid, and I put in considerable time in NSMBU, despite it being an upgraded HD level/texture pack of NSMBW.

But overall, Mario definitely has had the better quality.


And while Sonic hasn't done bad after the trainwrecks that are Shadow and Sonic 06, I find the past three games' gameplay to be a bit irritating in terms of this "Boost" mechanic taking a huge role and the need to switch dimensions on the fly.

And pretty much every DS and 3DS Sonic (by that I mean the really downgraded port of Generations) is simply Sonic Rush (Boost to win) with a small gimmick added. Seeing as I hate the original, why would I like the ones that came after?

Oh yeah, and I think the option of having Classic Sonic and "Modern" Sonic was a stupid idea on Generations' part. Yeah, I think the gameplay of that game was the best, but way to please Richard Kuta and all the other nostalgia freaks who identify with a seven year old design and complain about the longer running fifteen year old one was a great thing... Way to establish the idea that you're a bunch of tools SonicTeam... What's next, you want some deviantart kid's latest Sonic recolor to be a supporting role?




And the Advance games are good. The first Advance was the best though...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Oh yeah, and I think the option of having Classic Sonic and "Modern" Sonic was a stupid idea on Generations' part. Yeah, I think the gameplay of that game was the best, *but way to please Richard Kuta and all the other nostalgia freaks who identify with a seven year old design and complain about the longer running fifteen year old one was a great thing... Way to establish the idea that you're a bunch of tools SonicTeam... What's next, you want some deviantart kid's latest Sonic recolor to be a supporting role?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Now, just put the gun down and we can talk about this, alright...?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sonic Generation is better than any mario games I played in a reallly long time.
I'd say Sonic.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 8, 2013)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Oh yeah, and I think the option of having Classic Sonic and "Modern" Sonic was a stupid idea on Generations' part. Yeah, I think the gameplay of that game was the best, but way to please Richard Kuta and all the other nostalgia freaks who identify with a seven year old design and complain about the longer running fifteen year old one was a great thing... Way to establish the idea that you're a bunch of tools SonicTeam... What's next, you want some deviantart kid's latest Sonic recolor to be a supporting role?


>Raging about a callback
>Has no idea that the only reason they did it was because it was Sonic's 20th Anniversary

lel


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 8, 2013)

Easiest question ever. Mario. I like his fluent gameplay way more than Sonic's gameplay...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2013)

Mind you, I picked Sonic because the OP asked us to compare recent games. If he asked for the whole series, I'd pick Mario without blinking an eye.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2013)

Mario is better than Sonic and he always will be. 

Mario was better when Sonic was consistently good, he sure as hell was better than the hedgehog during its early 00 slump, and he's still pound-for-pound better than Sonic now that its experiencing a renaissance of some kind. 

Mario was born better on some Divine Right shit. You have to respect this.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 8, 2013)

When Sonic hits it good, it always smashes it hard. And I haven't played any recent Mario games I enjoyed as much as I did Generations (caveat, Generations had me bouncing around in giddy excitement like a six year old when I first started playing, so definite bias there)


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 8, 2013)

Mario's consistently good, but that's mainly because they're not trying anything truly new - the formula kind of gets boring (the New Super Mario Bros. is probably the biggest offender of this). I've never enjoyed a Mario game as much as Generations, when you get something truly different (like we're gonna get with Lost World) and pulls it off well there's nothing not to hate.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow, Sonic Generations was really good but not so sure that I see what everyone else saw in it. It has nothing on the Galaxy games... hell, it has nothing on 3D Land.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

Mario sucked during the SNES era which is when Sonic peaked, you have terrible taste Bicurious George.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Wow, Sonic Generations was really good but not so sure that I see what everyone else saw in it. It has nothing on the Galaxy games... *hell, it has nothing on 3D Land.*



The Galaxy games are one of the best 3D platformers ever fucking made and I doubt there'll be any game to top it in the foreseeable future, especially after the mediocre 3D World announcement but come on, Generations is far better than 3D Land will ever be. That's where the stagnation started and Nintendo began settling for less.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

Your argument doesn't make sense.

You hype Galaxy 2, even though that game is just them using the maps they couldn't fit in Galaxy 1.

But you call 3D Land, which is an original IP stagnation D:?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Mario sucked during the SNES



Eat a dick. You are out of my heart forever.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

Nintendo's stagnation started with Super Mario World .


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Galaxy games are one of the best 3D platformers ever fucking made and I doubt there'll be any game to top it in the foreseeable future, especially after the mediocre 3D World announcement but come on, Generations is far better than 3D Land will ever be. *That's where the stagnation started* and Nintendo began settling for less.



You know what, Deathbringer? I don't think you've even played 3D Land. 

You sound like I sounded before I got maself a 3DS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Your argument doesn't make sense.
> 
> You hype Galaxy 2, even though that game is just them using the maps they couldn't fit in Galaxy 1.
> 
> But you call 3D Land, which is an original IP stagnation D:?



Because Galaxy 2 was the result of bringing to the table unused yet perfectly viable ideas to the Mario series, there was a legitimate reason to make a sequel, that and it was ultimately a better game than Galaxy 1. While 3D Land was Galaxy lite with simplistic level design and without the gameplay elements that made Galaxy good. 

Yet Nintendo hyped the shit out of it because THREE DEE and CAMERA MOVEMENT and all of that inane 3DS gimmick bullshit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2013)

I think 3DLand is no where as good as Galaxy 1/2 and yet i still disagree on how it started Mario's stagnation, when it really didn't. 

If 3D World at least rapes Sunshine then i'll have little problems in adding it in my top splendid 3D Mario games spot.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Mind you, I picked Sonic because the OP asked us to compare recent games. If he asked for the whole series, I'd pick Mario without blinking an eye.



Same. There's no denying that Sonic's about as consistent as Rex Grossman when it comes his entire franchise's history. I'm not just talking the 10 year rut, I'm talking post-genesis period.

Yeah, we got Sonic CD... we also got Sonic Labyrinth and the Game Gear itterations.



Furious George said:


> You know what, Deathbringer? I don't think you've even played 3D Land.
> 
> You sound like I sounded before I got maself a 3DS.



Well, *I* have. I enjoyed it, especially the 2nd half, and yet I can't help but agree with deathbringer... except with the whole "the start of Mario's stagnation" thing. That was NSMB2.

Game was fine, game was functional, game was Mario, but nothing fantastic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Same. There's no denying that Sonic's about as consistent as Rex Grossman when it comes his entire franchise's history. I'm not just talking the 10 year rut, I'm talking post-genesis period.
> 
> Yeah, we got Sonic CD... we also got Sonic Labyrinth and the Game Gear itterations.




Almost all of the Game Gear games had Master System ports, in which they performed better. Still don't get why people hate the GG games when they haven't played the home console version. It's like saying Super Mario Bros 1+2 is bad because the resolution is worse in Super Mario Bros Delux.

Only bad gamegear game that I remember was Sonic and Knuckles, which was an original title.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Well, *I* have. I enjoyed it, especially the 2nd half, and yet I can't help but agree with deathbringer... except with the whole "the start of Mario's stagnation" thing. That was NSMB2.
> 
> Game was fine, game was functional, game was Mario, but nothing fantastic.



No, YOU'RE nothing fantastic Shirker! 

Even if he is a gimp, I have to agree with VBD calling 3D Land a 10/10 game. Generations was the game that the Sonic series absolutely needed, but it was no 10/10.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2013)

Furious George said:


> No, YOU'RE nothing fantastic Shirker!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2013)

Furious George said:


> You know what, Deathbringer? I don't think you've even played 3D Land.
> 
> You sound like I sounded before I got maself a 3DS.



You know what?

In the butt. 

That's where opinions are.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

So Death doesn't have a 3ds confirmed.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Mario's consistently good, but that's mainly because they're not trying anything truly new - the formula kind of gets boring (the New Super Mario Bros. is probably the biggest offender of this). I've never enjoyed a Mario game as much as Generations, when you get something truly different (like we're gonna get with Lost World) and pulls it off well there's nothing not to hate.



Isn't nintendo helping work on sonic lost worlds? The best sonic games are on nintendo systems, sonic colors, sonic lost world, sonic advance

Formula is new. Mario and Luigi Dreamteam, 3d land, galaxy, sunshine, luigi mansion lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Isn't nintendo helping work on sonic lost worlds? The best sonic games are on nintendo systems, sonic colors, sonic lost world, sonic advance
> 
> Formula is new. Mario and Luigi Dreamteam, 3d land, galaxy, sunshine, luigi mansion lol




Don't forget Sonic Generations!

Oh wait .


----------



## Vermin (Aug 8, 2013)

mario  for me

first game i am into and it still has me hooked


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Don't forget Sonic Generations!
> 
> Oh wait .



LOL, you got me there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> So Death doesn't have a 3ds confirmed.



Great comeback.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Isn't nintendo helping work on sonic lost worlds? The best sonic games are on nintendo systems, sonic colors, sonic lost world, sonic advance
> 
> Formula is new. Mario and Luigi Dreamteam, 3d land, galaxy, sunshine, luigi mansion lol



It's my understanding that Ninty's signed a deal with Sonic Team for exclusivity, since Sonic games do, in fact, sell better on their system, but as far as developement goes, it's all Sonic Team.


----------

